# Anyone else get low requests recently?



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

This weekend was pretty bad... I was getting offers for $3 - $5 for 10 plus miles per trip, etc.. usually these are like $10 - 12. Literally less than half of what they are normally worth (INCLUDING TIP!!)

Not sure what happened.. its like UBER decided to stop offering decent trips. I was online all day too. I rejected so many at once I lost my upfront addresses and had to take requests to build that back up. 




Anyone else got this huge $$ drop in delivery request?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's been like that for quite a few weeks, although every market is different.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

last week it was a bit lower, but THIS week.. WOW.... not even worth my gas!!! 


Ugh I guess it finally came here (hawaii)


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Saturday was bad ($55 in 4 hours). And I moved to a different DD zone. It was so bad that I didn't even attempt Sunday. 

I tried lunch today, here are the offers I received:
UE: about 6 in the $2-4 range, 1 mystery package delivery that was "11 minutes away", and 1 $6/2.3 miles Panera Bread.
DD: $3.50 Little Caesar's (No thanks!) and $6.50/6.7 miles for something (again no thanks!). And that was ALL. Really, really dead.

So I took the Panera and nothing else. The only good thing today was it turned out to be a $9 payout not $6. Somehow there was a $3 surge payment even though it was very DEAD. I'm just glad I'm only doing this part-time. This is really pathetic.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> This weekend was pretty bad... I was getting offers for $3 - $5 for 10 plus miles per trip, etc.. usually these are like $10 - 12. Literally less than half of what they are normally worth (INCLUDING TIP!!)
> 
> Not sure what happened.. its like UBER decided to stop offering decent trips. I was online all day too. I rejected so many at once I lost my upfront addresses and had to take requests to build that back up.
> 
> ...


The last couple of weeks it's been worse than usual, some of it is probably due to a large influx of college students driving.

Delivery pay has been cut to the point of being worse than insulting. I can't imagine anyone doing deliveries without full trip info including the "expected" pay total.

You should quit Eats immediately and switch to one of the other companies that DO show full trip info.

A $10-$12 payout for a 10-mile delivery is atrocious unless you can somehow complete the ROUND TRIP in 30 minutes or less. Even at 30 minutes round trip $10 is mediocre at best, especially given the high cost of gas.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

it was busy here.... like theorders were always coming in but they were so low.....I dont see why they cant offer the same pay they had all along... i mean, isnt the customer still paying the same price? Unless prces dropped...which i doubt 

Im thinking uber / DD are just increasing their profits or something... it was busy enough where the trips were constant / normal / non stop.......... but LITERALLY the same type of delivery (3 plates from Panda express) which is normally maybe $12 was only like $3 -$4...what happened to the other $8? I can see if its dead cause people aren;t ordering...taxes..economy...inflation etc....... but the people who do order still pay the same prices. 

ugh I noticed there weren;t many drivers in the area as usual. The whole up front address thing is pretty messed up / forcing us to take the low ball offers,,,, 


So basically calculated I got $6 an hour before calling it quits....that dont / barely covers the gas,



On top of that, I dunno about other locations.. but over here UBER is contracted out by a local delivery company when they don;t have any drivers.. and the info / addresses is so inaccurate. Definitely did not make driving pleasurable at all....


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I get dozens of offers a day from UberEats, but only two or three are worth my time. I've even gone a whole day without accepting one offer because I've been getting slightly better ones from GrubHub.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I get dozens of offers a day from UberEats, but only two or three are worth my time. I've even gone a whole day without accepting one offer because I've been getting slightly better ones from GrubHub.



do you have that up front address thing on uber? 

After 8 rejected offers they dont give me the addresses :/


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> This weekend was pretty bad... I was getting offers for $3 - $5 for 10 plus miles per trip, etc.. usually these are like $10 - 12. Literally less than half of what they are normally worth (INCLUDING TIP!!)
> 
> Not sure what happened.. its like UBER decided to stop offering decent trips. I was online all day too. I rejected so many at once I lost my upfront addresses and had to take requests to build that back up.
> 
> ...


this has been going on for months ...


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

shorttrips=$ said:


> this has been going on for months ...



I guess it finally hit here.... time to pull weeds in the yard instead!!!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Gas is going up and the pay is going down.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

They know exactly how desperate many drivers are for money. They suck.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Not only have offers been fewer and lower, its been hard to even get a slot on DD. I used to never have to reserve anything in advance for lunch or dinner time. Now there is no guarantee I'll be able to "Dash Now" any given time.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> do you have that up front address thing on uber?
> 
> After 8 rejected offers they dont give me the addresses :/


Fortunately, they don't do that in my market. I still get the distance and cross streets upfront.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

It has been really bad last week! As a biker, they keep asking me to go so ****ing far!!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I feel like they added the fuel surcharge to make themselves look good.......... but then secretly lowered trip amounts and what not... dirty!!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They are back to this again in my market. I've only seen this before a couple years ago here very briefly. Look carefully. Btw the 8.91 was 1.9 miles going into downtown which easily would be another 45 mins. This is absolutely pathetic triple the work and time. The 9.92 was for IHOP


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Wow... 5 deliveries for that amount......


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> Wow... 5 deliveries for that amount......


The second image $8.91 is an add on they sent to a order I was already picking up. But they were trying to send two (2) add-ons. I declined of course.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I used to like doing this but now.. .I dunno... expenses outweighing the profit


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I actually accepted two UE orders tonight. Both were within 4 miles from pickup to drop. These were the first deliveries that I've done since February and they paid me $24.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> I actually accepted two UE orders tonight. Both were within 4 miles from pickup to drop. These were the first deliveries that I've done since February and they paid me $24.


lucky!

prolly cause you didnt work for a while


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> This weekend was pretty bad... I was getting offers for $3 - $5 for 10 plus miles per trip, etc.. usually these are like $10 - 12. Literally less than half of what they are normally worth (INCLUDING TIP!!)
> 
> Not sure what happened.. its like UBER decided to stop offering decent trips. I was online all day too. I rejected so many at once I lost my upfront addresses and had to take requests to build that back up.
> 
> ...


Time to look for a W-2 job.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Time to look for a W-2 job.



Already got one, but UBER is or........was........a nice side gig


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah, I turn DD on for a few minutes, get bombarded with poop and turn it off. UE slowed down A LOT in my area, but DD not worth it. My AR is at 1%. It’s been there for months. This is very accurate, literally just 1 of 100 is worth doing, as I’m being very flexible, I want my AR at least in double digits. And no can do, the offers are that bad.


----------

